# Sunset leaving Grand Canaria.



## littleowl (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## littleowl (Oct 22, 2016)

pressed paste twice


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 22, 2016)

Oh! I love it . So calming.


----------

